# When do we let her die???



## Sandyrip (Sep 30, 2010)

When do we use our money to give our distemper 4 month old dispemper puppy a euthonized relief and not try to save her without relying on a vet who's monetary benefit is to keep trying to keep her alive?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If she'll never get better. When she knows this and is tired of living. You can usually tell when it's time by looking into their eyes, and they'll tell you. If your finances just can't take it anymore (no shame in this if you've done your best). If her suffering will never get better and her quality of life is low. I would have a hard time giving up on a young dog, but if she'll never improve, it may be for the best. Only you can know this.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Willowy said:


> If she'll never get better. When she knows this and is tired of living. You can usually tell when it's time by looking into their eyes, and they'll tell you. If your finances just can't take it anymore (no shame in this if you've done your best). If her suffering will never get better and her quality of life is low. I would have a hard time giving up on a young dog, but if she'll never improve, it may be for the best. Only you can know this.


Well said.
It's never an easy decision. I do not envy the position you are in. Some dogs recover from distemper, many do not. If there is no GOOD chance of recovery, the decision (TO ME) would be easy to make..not easy to accept but it is about quality of life for the pup. You will know when/if it's time, you will argue with yourself over it, try to avoid it and then ultimately make the best decision for all involved. 
I'm sorry she's sick. 
You are in my thoughts.


----------

